# GT #36: Phoenix Suns (25-10) @ Utah Jazz (19-17) - 1/10



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (25-10) vs Utah Jazz (19-17)*

*When: Thursday, January 10th @ 10:30pm EST, 7:30pm AZ.
TV: TNT*









*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Leandro Barbosa [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Boris Diaw [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Jazz Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Deron Williams [SG] Ronnie Brewer [SF] CJ Miles [PF] Carlos Boozer [C] Mehmet Okur*

*Suns last 10*, (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on HIGH


INJURY REPORT:
Suns G Steve Nash - Out with stomach flu (day-to-day)
Suns F Grant Hill - Out with appendicitis (2-3 weeks)
Suns F Shawn Marion - Sore Shoulder (game time decision)
Jazz F Andrei Kirilenko - Out with back inflamation (day-to-day, doubtful for tonight)*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 1/10/08 - Phoenix Suns (25-10) @ Utah Jazz (19-17)*

Thanks for helping out. I was actually setting up to make it. Good thing I waited.

With Nash out, I don't know how the game is gonna go. Last night they seemingly played well w/o him when he left. I was amazed after I found out the score and then read a summary about it.

And now I just read your reply to the other thread. With Marion out too, I'll be shocked if we're not blown out.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Marion is a game time decision, but I doubt he'll play. Unlike Nash, Marion travelled to Utah with the team to be reviewed when they're there.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

No Nash, no Marion, no Grant... and I still feel good about this game so far. If we feed Amare more, we'll be able to beat them, in the couple touches he's gotten he's done well.

On another note, wow. Utah's transition defense is absolutely awful.

Edit: Soon as I say it, Amare can't beat Boozer on two straight possessions. Not enough contact for a foul on either too, rather disappointing. Leandro has been playing excellent though. He may end up with a 30+ point game. (Knock on wood.) Similarly, what the hell is Pike doing in the game? Put Alando in!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Both teams out of sync offensively in this 2nd quarter, 5:20 left 2nd Quater 34-42 Jazz


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ronnie Brewer! He is the TRUTH!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jammin said:


> *Suns have been placed on HIGH*


*

I'm positive I've seen this many, many times before, but never noticed that "Severe" is spelled wrong, on the description. "Serve chance.." Haha.*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I'm positive I've seen this many, many times before, but never noticed that "Severe" is spelled wrong, on the description. "Serve chance.." Haha.


While we're at it, "cautious" is spelled wrong in the Elevated description as "catious," haha ^_^

No way Suns were gonna pull this out with 3 main starters out, especially one of them being Steve Nash.


----------

